# can i share my LR  with...



## Beckyk (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy new year everyone! I have a couple questions. 

I contacted adobe and never heard back about these two questions. If anyone knows and can share it would be greatly appreciated.

I'm teaching my Grand daughter photography and we are using zoom for now. since she cant come here can i share my LR account with her? can i put LR on her computer and make a catalog that is hers, so separate from mine. 

also i'm about ready to order a new imac and Apple stores are closed for migrating my old imac to the new one. Do i have to remove LR and PS from my old mac and reinstall it on the new mac? I cant use WIFI to normally transfer everything because the wifi went out on my mac! 

thanks!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 1, 2021)

1. If Adobe do respond their official answer will be that no, you cannot do that. The license is single-user only, so can only be used by you. Unofficially, would Adobe know?
2. No, you don't have to uninstall LR and PS from the old mac, but you will need to sign out of the Creative Cloud desktop app. You can basically install LR and PS on any number of systems, but can only sign in to the Creative Cloud (which controls the installed apps) on two sysems concurrently, i.e. you can switch usage from machine to machine to machine, but only by juggling the signin process to the Creative Cloud. If you try to signin on a third system, it won't let you until you sign out on one of the two currently active systems.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 1, 2021)

Your License allows for two install on any two computers located anywhere.  As long as bother computer have Lightroom licensed to you. That would not make a difference.   Although,  I think Adobe intended you run Lightroom only on one machine at a time.    The difficulty of having two people share a license is the cloud service.   Only one master catalog can use the cloud service storage and if you try to sync the second catalog, Lightroom will recognize this and remove images from the other catalog before syncing the alternate catalog file. 
Your Mac has Migration Assistant that will clone your old Mac into the new one. I recommend using that to move to a new computer. It will use a Time Machine Backup or a portable EHD with the files to be migrated staged there. You can even migrate from the old machine across the network to the new machine, but this is not the fastest transfer

Any time you install Lightroom Classic on a 3rd computer, Lightroom will only recognize 2 valid installs and you will need to log into your Adobe Account to tell which two computers get the valid license. You do not need to uninstall Lightroom Classic from the third computer. If you use Lightroom on the third (now unregistered computer) Adobe will ask you which of the current valid installs needs to be de registered. 

An alternative to Lightroom Classic is to install the cloud based Lightroom on the Grand Daughter's computer and she can store what images she chooses to import in your Cloud Storage at Adobe.


----------



## Beckyk (Jan 1, 2021)

Jim Wilde said:


> 1. If Adobe do respond their official answer will be that no, you cannot do that. The license is single-user only, so can only be used by you. Unofficially, would Adobe know?
> 2. No, you don't have to uninstall LR and PS from the old mac, but you will need to sign out of the Creative Cloud desktop app. You can basically install LR and PS on any number of systems, but can only sign in to the Creative Cloud (which controls the installed apps) on two sysems concurrently, i.e. you can switch usage from machine to machine to machine, but only by juggling the signin process to the Creative Cloud. If you try to signin on a third system, it won't let you until you sign out on one of the two currently active systems.


Jim, thanks so much for the help! I will unofficially look into this!


----------



## Beckyk (Jan 1, 2021)

clee01l said:


> Your License allows for two install on any two computers located anywhere.  As long as bother computer have Lightroom licensed to you. That would not make a difference.   Although,  I think Adobe intended you run Lightroom only on one machine at a time.    The difficulty of having two people share a license is the cloud service.   Only one master catalog can use the cloud service storage and if you try to sync the second catalog, Lightroom will recognize this and remove images from the other catalog before syncing the alternate catalog file.
> Your Mac has Migration Assistant that will clone your old Mac into the new one. I recommend using that to move to a new computer. It will use a Time Machine Backup or a portable EHD with the files to be migrated staged there. You can even migrate from the old machine across the network to the new machine, but this is not the fastest transfer
> 
> Any time you install Lightroom Classic on a 3rd computer, Lightroom will only recognize 2 valid installs and you will need to log into your Adobe Account to tell which two computers get the valid license. You do not need to uninstall Lightroom Classic from the third computer. If you use Lightroom on the third (now unregistered computer) Adobe will ask you which of the current valid installs needs to be de registered.
> ...


Thanks Cletus,  so let be sure what you explained.  I'm totally not tech savvy! 
 i'm NOT using the cloud based LR and she  WILL  use the cloud based, correct? 
 will she have her own catalog and will it be on her computer or in the cloud? 

will  any of this  mess with my desk top based LR or my catalog on my mac? I do not save anything in the  adobe cloud. 

How do i find Migrate assist on my old mac it is OLD 2011! I could probably look at Apple for the" how to" right?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 1, 2021)

clee01l said:


> Only one master catalog can use the cloud service storage and if you try to sync the second catalog, Lightroom will recognize this and remove images from the other catalog before syncing the alternate catalog file.


No, it doesn't work like that. If you switch syncing to a second LrC catalog, nothing is removed. Everything that is already in the cloud will instead be *added *to that second catalog.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 1, 2021)

Jim Wilde said:


> No, it doesn't work like that. If you switch syncing to a second LrC catalog, nothing is removed. Everything that is already in the cloud will instead be *added *to that second catalog.



OK, this is a welcome change from the initial behavior.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clee01l (Jan 1, 2021)

Beckyk said:


> Thanks Cletus, so let be sure what you explained. I'm totally not tech savvy!
> i'm NOT using the cloud based LR and she WILL use the cloud based, correct?
> will she have her own catalog and will it be on her computer or in the cloud?
> 
> ...



She can use your license with either the Lightroom Classic and a separate catalog OR use your Lightroom (cloudy) storing her images in the cloud. So if she uses cloud and if you don’t sync your catalog to the cloud, everything will remain separate. You can have access to her cloud images if you install Lightroom (cloudy) on your computer too. 

If you look in your Utility Application folder, you will find Migration Assistant (it has been around for years)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 1, 2021)

Yes, I've previously posted this on this forum....it was changed back in LR6.8!


----------



## Beckyk (Jan 1, 2021)

Jim Wilde said:


> No, it doesn't work like that. If you switch syncing to a second LrC catalog, nothing is removed. Everything that is already in the cloud will instead be *added *to that second catalog.


i know this is going to sound dumb! what does "syncing to a second lr catalog" mean? 

so i have nothing in the cloud it is all on my mac.


----------



## Beckyk (Jan 1, 2021)

clee01l said:


> She can use your license with either the Lightroom Classic and a separate catalog OR use your Lightroom (cloudy) storing her images in the cloud. So if she uses cloud and if you don’t sync your catalog to the cloud, everything will remain separate. You can have access to her cloud images if you install Lightroom (cloudy) on your computer too.
> 
> If you look in your Utility Application folder, you will find Migration Assistant (it has been around for years)
> 
> ...


ok guys i think im understanding it now!  so i should NOT sync my pics/catalog to the cloud and everything will remain separate. BUT i can still see hers that are on the cloud!! correct?!


----------



## Beckyk (Jan 1, 2021)

clee01l said:


> She can use your license with either the Lightroom Classic and a separate catalog OR use your Lightroom (cloudy) storing her images in the cloud. So if she uses cloud and if you don’t sync your catalog to the cloud, everything will remain separate. You can have access to her cloud images if you install Lightroom (cloudy) on your computer too.
> 
> If you look in your Utility Application folder, you will find Migration Assistant (it has been around for years)
> 
> ...


i forgot to add i will look for the migration assist in the utility folder. 
you seem to know alot about Mac can i show  you what im thinking of buyiny and get an opinion from you? if youd rather not that is ok too


----------



## clee01l (Jan 1, 2021)

Beckyk said:


> i know this is going to sound dumb! what does "syncing to a second lr catalog" mean?
> 
> so i have nothing in the cloud it is all on my mac.



It works like this (thank’s to Jim’s explanation). 
You have one Lightroom Classic catalog on your computer. As you say, you do not sync that catalog to the cloud. If your G-daughter uses Lightroom Classic with a separate catalog, that would be a second LrC catalog. If both of you sync your LrC Catalogs to the cloud. Then (according to the information from Jim), any images sync’d to the cloud from either separate catalog will be sync’d back to the LrC catalog on the other computer. 
If you want to keep your images separate from your g-daughters, then Don’t sync either LrC catalog to the cloud. 

If a different scenario, you use LrC and do not sync to the cloud. Your g-daughter uses Lightroom (cloudy) and stored all of her images in your cloud storage. Lr (cloudy) always syncs to the cloud. So any Lightroom (cloudy) app running on her computer or your computer or phone or mobile device will have access to all of the images stored in the cloud. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clee01l (Jan 1, 2021)

Beckyk said:


> i forgot to add i will look for the migration assist in the utility folder.
> you seem to know alot about Mac can i show you what im thinking of buyiny and get an opinion from you? if youd rather not that is ok too



I converted from Windows about 12 years ago. If you look at the Adobe specs for Lightroom, then almost any new Mac will meet these Lightroom Classic requirements. I think a minimum of 16GB of RAM and 1TB of disk storage would be my minimums. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Beckyk (Jan 1, 2021)

clee01l said:


> It works like this (thank’s to Jim’s explanation).
> You have one Lightroom Classic catalog on your computer. As you say, you do not sync that catalog to the cloud. If your G-daughter uses Lightroom Classic with a separate catalog, that would be a second LrC catalog. If both of you sync your LrC Catalogs to the cloud. Then (according to the information from Jim), any images sync’d to the cloud from either separate catalog will be sync’d back to the LrC catalog on the other computer.
> If you want to keep your images separate from your g-daughters, then Don’t sync either LrC catalog to the cloud.
> 
> ...


got it!  thank  you!!! to both of you for the tech help!!


----------



## Beckyk (Jan 1, 2021)

clee01l said:


> I converted from Windows about 12 years ago. If you look at the Adobe specs for Lightroom, then almost any new Mac will meet these Lightroom Classic requirements. I think a minimum of 16GB of RAM and 1TB of disk storage would be my minimums.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



3.2GHz 6-core 8th-generation Intel Core i7 processor, Turbo Boost up to 4.6GHz
32GB 2666MHz DDR4 memory
Radeon Pro Vega 20 with 4GB of HBM2 memory
1TB Fusion Drive storage
Magic Mouse 2
Magic Keyboard - US English
Accessory Kit
this is what i can afford it is still 3000 bucks!!!


----------



## Beckyk (Jan 1, 2021)

Jim Wilde said:


> Yes, I've previously posted this on this forum....it was changed back in LR6.8!


jim i wanted to thank you too for the help I really appreciate it all.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 1, 2021)

Beckyk said:


> 3.2GHz 6-core 8th-generation Intel Core i7 processor, Turbo Boost up to 4.6GHz
> 32GB 2666MHz DDR4 memory
> Radeon Pro Vega 20 with 4GB of HBM2 memory
> 1TB Fusion Drive storage
> ...



This is almost what I have in a 21.5” iMac. I opted for the 1TB SSD instead of the fusion drive. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Beckyk (Jan 1, 2021)

clee01l said:


> This is almost what I have in a 21.5” iMac. I opted for the 1TB SSD instead of the fusion drive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


i am gettting the 21 inch but i think the  1 TB SSD was more expensive.  I just cant put more money into it. I also do not store anything on my mac like my pics, or docs. i keep all that on EHDS.  I assume that will help not to fill up the HD with that kind of stuff. OR do i not know what im doing?  feel free to let me know because any help is great!


----------



## clee01l (Jan 1, 2021)

Beckyk said:


> i am gettting the 21 inch but i think the 1 TB SSD was more expensive. I just cant put more money into it. I also do not store anything on my mac like my pics, or docs. i keep all that on EHDS. I assume that will help not to fill up the HD with that kind of stuff. OR do i not know what im doing?  feel free to let me know because any help is great!



The 1TB SSD is $400 more. However you could drop the 3.2GhZ CPU back to 3.0 GHz and save $200. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Beckyk (Jan 1, 2021)

clee01l said:


> The 1TB SSD is $400 more. However you could drop the 3.2GhZ CPU back to 3.0 GHz and save $200.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


since  i have no idea what that 3.2GhZ CPU  is,,,I could go back to the back to 3.0 GHz with no running issues?


----------



## clee01l (Jan 1, 2021)

Beckyk said:


> since i have no idea what that 3.2GhZ CPU is,,,I could go back to the back to 3.0 GHz with no running issues?



It is speed of the CPU. I don’t think you will notice a difference in Lightroom. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Beckyk (Jan 1, 2021)

clee01l said:


> It is speed of the CPU. I don’t think you will notice a difference in Lightroom.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


thank you! i will update my choice!  have a wonderful day!


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jan 1, 2021)

So I hate to be the Grinch but... 

I am not a lawyer... 

I think the information above may be misleading, and do not want to leave it posted in a semi-sort-of-official place.  Again, I am not a lawyer but...  

Adobe's license agreements include a prohibition that you must not: (6.2 of Adobe General Terms of Use): 



> enable or allow others to use the Services or Software using your account information;



A lot of people conflate what the technical implementation of Adobe's license (i.e. how you log in and are allowed to use it, that you can have it running on X computers at once) with the legal permissions and prohibitions -- they are not the same.

Now all that said, I think while the use you suggest may be a technical violation it is hardly the sort of piracy that Adobe is on the lookout for. And I suspect there is a huge percentage of people who share their account with spouses and family inside the same house (it is also worth noting Adobe can tell you are sharing in different locations -- whether they look or care I have no idea, but they can tell). 

I would not actually ASK them about it if you plan to do it either.

Now back to stealing presents from Whoville.


----------



## Beckyk (Jan 1, 2021)

Ferguson said:


> So I hate to be the Grinch but...
> 
> I am not a lawyer...
> 
> ...


ok,  sorry,   if you need to remove it that is fine.  i was really just trying to help my 9 year old grand daughter from being so board till all this no school thing passed. im sure that LR would be to much for her anyway.  thanks have a good day.


----------



## Beckyk (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy new year everyone! I have a couple questions. 

I contacted adobe and never heard back about these two questions. If anyone knows and can share it would be greatly appreciated.

I'm teaching my Grand daughter photography and we are using zoom for now. since she cant come here can i share my LR account with her? can i put LR on her computer and make a catalog that is hers, so separate from mine. 

also i'm about ready to order a new imac and Apple stores are closed for migrating my old imac to the new one. Do i have to remove LR and PS from my old mac and reinstall it on the new mac? I cant use WIFI to normally transfer everything because the wifi went out on my mac! 

thanks!


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jan 1, 2021)

Beckyk said:


> ok,  sorry,   if you need to remove it that is fine.



I am not part of Adobe, I am not trying to suggest you stop sharing.  I certainly will not be removing anything.  But you asked a question and I wanted to give you what I think is the correct answer.   I am sorry if you did not want that answer.


----------



## Beckyk (Jan 1, 2021)

Ferguson said:


> I am not part of Adobe, I am not trying to suggest you stop sharing.  I certainly will not be removing anything.  But you asked a question and I wanted to give you what I think is the correct answer.   I am sorry if you did not want that answer.


oh no, it is ok, i understand, no hard feelings at all.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 2, 2021)

Might your granddaughter be eligible for a student account of her own?  Then you could screen share in Zoom.

--Ken


----------



## Beckyk (Jan 2, 2021)

Replytoken said:


> Might your granddaughter be eligible for a student account of her own?  Then you could screen share in Zoom.
> 
> --Ken


thank you, I did not know that their was a student account. I will look into it to see if I can get that for her.  We are using zoom and screen sharing with her.  Thanks again, becky


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 2, 2021)

Beckyk said:


> thank you, I did not know that their was a student account. I will look into it to see if I can get that for her.  We are using zoom and screen sharing with her.  Thanks again, becky


From what I could gather, the student plan give the entire Creative Cloud suite of applications for $19.99/mo. for the first year and then $29.99/mo after that.  This is not as affordable as the 20GB photography plan at $9.99, but if your granddaughter is interested in the whole suite, it is a good value.  And sometimes you can find the Photography plan on sale if you buy a yearly plan.  I am not sure if any of these will work for you, but they are available.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## clee01l (Jan 2, 2021)

Beckyk said:


> ok,  sorry,   if you need to remove it that is fine.  i was really just trying to help my 9 year old grand daughter from being so board till all this no school thing passed. im sure that LR would be to much for her anyway. thanks have a good day.


While I agree with Ferguson about the legal aspects of your post, we are not Adobe. Our goal that this forum is to first answer every question and provide options.  All replies have pointed out what can and can't be done within an Adobe license.   The actions of an individual after knowing the possibilities legal and other wise are left up to the individual and their own ethics.   Everyone that has responded has pointed out the legal responsibilities of the Adobe license as well as the practicalities of solving your issue.   I see no reason to remove your post.


----------

